# ROLL CALL!!! ... who's about to take off for France/Spain??



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I know for a fact that we are NOT alone!! :lol: Want to know if it is worth us flying the pennant now and again ... well, with hymmi as my friend how would I dare NOT?!
We (hopefully) leave take Norfolkline to Dunkerque on 8th Dec and will (also hopefully... or maybe we won't bother...?) return on 9th March (however going to Crufts straightaway on return!).
Our route will be straight into Belgium for a while and back, inevitably into La France again, down and along the entire south of France coast after hopefully winning in the casino at Monte Carlo 8O .
Down into Spain and eventually to the south where we "live" (and intend to live there more from now onwards!)
Xmas hopefully in the South of France, this is not a route to rush 'cos I took long enough planning it! Yorkies ready to GO... photos of a true likeness on their little passports and I'm armed and dangerous with all the good info given on here!! 8) 
I know Graham and Judith are heading that way I do know and even though we'll be ahead of them, hope they may catch us up!! Any others ... know there are ...!!! RobMD is being greedy .. he is not even back yet and already (we hope) planning to return so hope to meet up with you and Beryl again Rob even if you do only live locally!!! 
SO ...over to yous all for the French/Spanish roll call ..... :roll: Ana and Paul xx


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

*All present and correct!*

Leaving New Years Day (Norfolk Line) for Spain con mi perro and later Portugal. Back mid-March-ish!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Bit of a different time to us but you never know .... Portugal we hope to go to ... been reading zulurita's posts on here and envious!! Will pm you with our Spanish mobile numbers just in case!! Ana and Paul xx


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Whose off to Spain??*

Ann and I are going down mid December via Chunnel. 
It'll be our first trip but thanks to all the support and info from these Forums we feel quite well prepared, have to be back (at work) Mid Jan. Can soneone please turn on the Sunshine?
Hey ho it will still be a holiday

Mike


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Leaving via Norfolk Line 29th December. France, Spain (Javia) then back to visit friends an France for 2 weeks then back to start another season as Wardens in Dorset .

Roll on December 29th!


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

we are off on the 14 december for approx 4-5 weeks heading to portugal thru france and spain, maybe taking the rosyth ferry to zeebrugge for a change and to miss some of the bad predicted weather in the uk

wishing you all a good trip andgood xmas and new year

Paul n Doreen


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

We have just returned home from Portugal after 9 weeks away and thoroughly enjoyed it, unfortunately family and Christmas dictate we are home but we are off down to La Manga on 12th January for 10 weeks and cant wait. We usually just go and tour using aires and wild camping with the odd site when needed but this time we have booked onto La Manga for 7 weeks, too long for me but the wife wanted to try it so of course i have to abide by the bosses decision :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hope the sun shines on you all ! Raise a glass for those of us left behind please .  

G


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Looks like enough for a rally meet up. We are off on 20th Dec taking in the Cologne christmas market and hope to be in Spain for New nears day back in April


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Having a rally would be awesome!! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## 89019 (May 12, 2005)

me and the wife 15dec ports\bilbao just tour the coast till april then back home

pete


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

in my dreams, does that count??

8)


----------



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

*Answering Roll-call*

Hi Everyone,

I hope that Deliliah is better now and Paul you have managed the shoe horn job.. Yorkies fine too. thats good to know.

Yes booked shuttle 5th Jan. 06 and return 22nd April 06 (maybe).
Blossom Coast then onwards. Friends in Belamadena then onto Portugal.
Ana will PM the Spanish Mob.(Judiths). Would like to meet after New year.

Good luck to you all. I hope the weather stays pleasant for the trip south.

Seasons greetings to those who are going early. (lucky devils).. We would have done that again. Wanted Christmas with family.
I will keep watch for the penants.

Regards Judith and Graham


----------



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

Travelling by eurotunnel this Sunday and taking a slow drive through France to arrive at Bonterra Park Benicassim on 7th December, leaving Benicassim 11th January and then moving South to stay whereever we fancy.Returning via Portugal some time in April. :lol: :lol: 8) 
Richard.


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

Literally just made the booking Portsmouth to Bilbao ferry for the first week in December. We always use the excellent Norfolkline service but trying out the direct Spain connection for the first time.
We'll spend December in the Almeria area followed by a tour around southern Portugal. Afterwards head through the centreish of Spain, up the west coast of France, along the bit at the top and crossover from Dunkirk.
From Bilbao we'll be heading for Salamanca, stopping off at the site behind a hotel in Santa Marta de Tormes. There's a bus service direct from the hotel to the centre of Salamanca, very convenient.
Does anyone know of a site open between Bilbao and Salamanca during December? Seems a long drive otherwise,
Regards,
Jon


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I don't know what i shall do without you Ana............  

Hope you,Paul and the girls have a wonderfull time, you deserve it after all your problems.

...................hope eveyone else has a great time too,have a lovely Christmas and New Year in the sun 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The half a dozen of us left will do our best not to talk about you all behind your backs.

G


----------

